# heat transfer labels. where did you get yours



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

hello i hear alot of talk about heat transfer tags but i was wondering ,for the people who have done them where did you get them from and if possibble i woul like to see how they came out. i am thinking of going that route instead of retaging it seems like it would be cheaper with being able to put multiple tags on one heat transfer sheet. also what did you end up spemding per tag thanks..


----------



## gcteeman (Oct 14, 2011)

I get all of my heat transfer material from adzon agencies (Gold Coast Australia) - the cost will just depend on the manufacturer - i buy material buy the meter and do all the cutting myself with a graphtec and heat press using a hix. It is an initial cost outlay but definitely saves you in the long run. T.M.


----------



## gcteeman (Oct 14, 2011)

here is a link - Heat Transfer Solutions - ADZON agencies - YouTube


----------

